# Natural gas tank farm



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm looking to scratch build a number of natural gas tanks in N scale. Can you refer me to any pictures or plans. Initial plan is 6 inch PVC. Stumped on how to make a dome top.

kkri49


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

kkri49 said:


> I'm looking to scratch build a number of natural gas tanks in N scale. Can you refer me to any pictures or plans.


Not trying to be flippant but it's a simple matter to Google "natural gas tanks" and get a zillion images like the one below or other example. hwell:

How to build them is another matter of course. Maybe ping pong balls or Styrofoam balls for the round ones? Browse Hobby Lobby or your local home improvement store.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

kkri49 said:


> ...{I'm} Stumped on how to make a dome top.


PVC end caps - the entire cap may be large enough for the tank - or cut off the dome and glue it to the pipe. HTH

GL


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The bottom half of cheap plastic Easter Eggs are rather spherical, and they have a bult-in flange to facilitate glueing them on to a cylinder. Available in different sizes, too. Not sure about anything quite as large as 6", but maybe, if you hunt around.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

xrunner said:


> Not trying to be flippant but it's a simple matter to Google "natural gas tanks" and get a zillion images like the one below or other example. hwell:
> 
> How to build them is another matter of course. Maybe ping pong balls or Styrofoam balls for the round ones? Browse Hobby Lobby or your local home improvement store.


For the first pic (the ball-looking tanks) I'd be inclined to find some of those foam balls at a craft store. Legs could be made from scaled tube stock.

The second one (residential sized tanks) could probably be made from those empty pill capsules that you can buy (and fill with your own remedies).

Just thinking out loud here.......


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> The bottom half of cheap plastic Easter Eggs are rather spherical, and they have a bult-in flange to facilitate glueing them on to a cylinder. Available in different sizes, too. Not sure about anything quite as large as 6", but maybe, if you hunt around.



Cheap plastic Easter eggs.........if you hunt around.:laugh:

Too late for Easter egg hunting. You have to wait till next year.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Remember, if you model like Jimmy does you'll want one exploding with a good amount of dead bodies scattered about.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

xrunner said:


> Remember, if you model like Jimmy does you'll want one exploding with a good amount of dead bodies scattered about.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: We're going to call that EAST TEXAS!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks. I know what they look like as I drive by them every day. I'll let you know what I find.

kkri49


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

kkri49 said:


> Thanks. I know what they look like as I drive by them every day. I'll let you know what I find.
> 
> kkri49


Well OK then.........


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

kkri49 said:


> Can you refer me to any pictures or plans.





kkri49 said:


> I know what they look like as I drive by them every day. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

kkri49 said:


> I'm looking to scratch build a number of natural gas tanks in N scale. Can you refer me to any pictures or plans...Stumped on how to make a dome top...





kkri49 said:


> I know what they look like as I drive by them every day...


I'm with granny on this one. That may be the single worst post I've yet made. hwell:

How about stopping one day and snapping a picture? Seeing what you want to build may yield more help. HTH


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I started my refinery project and purchased 2 plastruct refinery kits and they came with these spherical tanks. I can say they were a nightmare to construct. Use the following link as plastruct sells them>>>

http://www.plastruct.com/picat/2009RetailPriceListSF.pdf


----------



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

*gas tanks*

I stumbled on a kit #6201 by N.J.International, available from Advanced Model Railroad & Hobby Supply. Just what i need. Better than PVC and nice spiral staircases and lots of details. I knew what tey looked like but didn't know how to make the slightly convex tops and the spiral ladders.

kkri49


----------

